# Teamspeak 3 Server funkt nicht?!



## Rurdo (27. Januar 2012)

Hey leute!
Ich habe mal vor langer zeit nen TS server aufm PC gehabt, der auch wunderbar funktioniert hat...
Doch ich habe ihn mittlerweile mehrmals neu aufgesetzt, und nun schaff ich es nicht ihn öffentlich zu machen...
heißt-> Weder ich, noch andere können ÜBER DIE IP Joinen..
Ich komme jedoch mit localhost auf den Server, also ist er Online...
Win Firewall war aus-> nichts
Router Firewall war aus-> nichts
Win Firewall ports (9987,10011,30033) freigegeben...
Im Router bei "port forwarding" diese drei ports ebenfalls freigegeben..
PS: Der Host wurde mit Dyndns erstellt, der Updater zeigt auch OK an...
Woran kann es noch liegen?
Mfg, Rurdo


----------



## Jimini (27. Januar 2012)

Teste mal, ob du von einem anderen Rechner im Netzwerk darauf zugreifen kannst. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass irgendwas beim Port Forwarding schiefläuft. Hast du vielleicht statt UDP 9987 versehentlich TCP 9987 freigegeben?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rurdo (27. Januar 2012)

EDIT: von dem PC meiner Mutter funkts auch nicht...
Hier ein Screenshot meines Port-Forwardings:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn ich auf die IP joinen will, gehts garnicht:
<14:06:07>  Versuche zum Server auf 84.113.66.217 zu verbinden
<14:06:13>  Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen


Wenn ich auf die Hostadresse joinen will (noobraiders.dyndns.info): 
<14:05:14>  Versuche den Hostnamen noobraiders.dyndns.info aufzulösen
<14:05:15>  Versuche zum Server auf noobraiders.dyndns.info zu verbinden
<14:05:21>  Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen


----------



## Jimini (27. Januar 2012)

Hast du es schonmal ohne irgendeine Firewall getestet?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rurdo (27. Januar 2012)

Ja, Router&Win-Firewall sind beide aus... funktioniert trotzdem nicht -.-


----------



## bingo88 (27. Januar 2012)

Auf welcher IP läuft den der Server (interne LAN IP)?

Die DNS Namensauflösung scheint jedenfalls zu klappen.


----------



## Rurdo (27. Januar 2012)

"meine" ip bzw die die im DYNDNS Updater angezeigt wird (ist die gleiche)
Und nein, über den Hostnamen gehts auch nicht... es geht nur so weit wie es 3 Posts über dir beschrieben ist...


----------



## bingo88 (27. Januar 2012)

Rurdo schrieb:


> "meine" ip bzw die die im DYNDNS Updater angezeigt wird (ist die gleiche)
> Und nein, über den Hostnamen gehts auch nicht... es geht nur so weit wie es 3 Posts über dir beschrieben ist...


 Ich habe nur geschrieben, dass die Namensauflösung funktioniert, sprich deine dyndns-Domain wird zu einer IP umgesetzt.

Du hast bei der Firewall-Konfiguration da oben die Adresse 192.168.0.1 eingetragen. Das ist die Adresse, an die weitergeleitet werden soll, daher muss diese der internen IP des Servers entsprechen (also nicht der IP, die du im Internet hast <- wird von Dyndns angezeigt). Da 192.168.x.1 meist der Router selbst ist, hatte ich nachgefragt, denn wenn das der Router wäre, würde das überhaupt keinen Sinn machen.


----------



## Rurdo (27. Januar 2012)

Hmm... was heißt das genau?
Also weiß keiner warum ich bzw andere nicht draufkönnen?


----------



## bingo88 (27. Januar 2012)

Der Server ist bei dir zu Hause? Falls ja, muss der ja eine IP haben. Diese IP liegt normalerweise im Bereich 192.168.x.x. Diese IP musst du im Konfigurationsmenü des Routers als Weiterleitungsadresse eintragen.


----------



## Rurdo (27. Januar 2012)

"der server" ist mein PC...
Und dieser "server" hat "meine" ip, also die des PC´s...
Die IP 192.168.0.1 besitzt mein Router...
und ja, das hab ich im Forwarding eingegeben...


----------



## bingo88 (27. Januar 2012)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Die IP 192.168.0.1 besitzt mein Router...
> und ja, das hab ich im Forwarding eingegeben...


Und das ist eben falsch! So leitet der Router die Pakete zu sich selbst um - das kann nicht funktionieren. Du musst da die IP deines Rechners eintragen, bspw. 192.168.0.10. Die öffentliche IP (was dyndns anzeigt) zeigt ja auf deinen Router und da läuft dein Server doch gar nicht drauf. Mittels Port Forwarding sagst du dem Router aber, dass Pakete, die auf Port x über die öffentliche IP kommen, an einen anderen Rechner im LAN weitergeleitet werden sollen. Hier ist das dein TS Server. Also trag da bitte die IP deines PCs ein und nicht die des Routers.


----------



## Rurdo (27. Januar 2012)

Ja die IP meines PC´s (84.113.66.217) funktioniert eben nicht...


----------



## bingo88 (27. Januar 2012)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Ja die IP meines PC´s (84.113.66.217) funktioniert eben nicht...


 Das ist nicht die IP deines PCs, das ist die öffentliche IP, die du von deinem ISP bekommst! 

Drück mal bitte Windows-Taste + R, gib cmd ein und drücke Enter. Anschließend gibst du folgendes in die Konsole ein:
ipconfig

Dann suchst du in der Ausgabe nach dem Eintrag "Ethernet-Adapter LAN-Verbindung" (falls du über LAN-Kabel angeschlossen bist) und die IP deines PCs ist unter IPv4-Adresse zu finden (muss was mit 192.168.0.x mit x > 1 sein). Diese Adresse trägst du dann im Port-Forwarding-Menü des Routers ein.


----------



## Rurdo (27. Januar 2012)

Oh jaaa danke!!! funzt jetzt!!! DANKE!


----------



## bingo88 (27. Januar 2012)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Oh jaaa danke!!! funzt jetzt!!! DANKE!


Kein Ding, war ja nur nen kleines Verständnisproblem


----------

